# The Abadie Voyages - My Magnum Opus.



## StoneOSirideain (Dec 13, 2014)

I was not sure if i should post this here or in the Writer's forum, so I am going with my gut.   I have begun work on writing series of graphic novels called The Abadie Voyages.   There will be 7 novels in total, each one will 18 chapters long, and each chapter will be 30 pages.   Right now I am still working on the over all plot for the entire series, and I plan on dedicating the year 2015 to writing the script for the first book, 2016 to the second book, and so on.

I believe that since I am posting on the furaffinity forums, it goes without saying that the characters in The Abadie Voyages are anthros.   This is a sci-fi/fantasy story with elements of cybergoth and swashbuckler.  

It tells the story of the Abadie, an independently owned cargo ship, whose crew gets drawn into a quest to merge two realms, one of science and one of magic.

I will be writing the script for the story and will also be in need of someone to do the finished art work as I consider my own drawing abilities to be not up to snuff.  I'm not sure how I can afford an artist but for now I am concerning myself with the story proper.  If you are reading this  and you find any of it fascinating, let me know.

Thanks, 
Tim


----------

